# Fresh or Frozen



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Turkey or chicken necks...fresh or frozen? 
At $1.59 per pound at Food Lion, I'm using them to help with the heat and the teething youngens...[-(


----------



## Gus Kostas (Jun 20, 2012)

Both, both.

Problem with fresh (soft) is the inhalation factor with some 'chow hounds' like mine; with a frozen gobbler neck, the dog has something to work for a few minutes. Besides, if you are concerned about bacteria, solid freezing tends to kill at least some of it. 

Have not noticed any digestive issues with either.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Freezing is not a reliable way to kill bacteria. In microbiology labs, if they want to preserve many types of bacteria to study later, that's what they do: they freeze it. Sorry, carry on...


----------



## Gus Kostas (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok.

Again, no digestive issues with either. 

Arguable whether these bacteria are harmful to a healthy dog anyhow.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you talking whether or not to FEED them fresh or frozen?


I don't ever feed them completely frozen.. I don't think it's very fair to my dogs. In a pinch, I'll feed them still a little partially frozen, but typically try to feed them completely thawed.

Hope that helps!


----------

